# Neuer PC, passen die Komponenten?



## the rusher (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

Nach 4 Jahren soll mal wieder ein neues System her, das ordentlich Leistung bringt.

Zum Voraus: Die Hardware wird in einem Thermaltake Tai Chi mit Wasserkühlung eingebaut.

Ich hab mich im Inet mal ein bisschen umgesehen und mich eingelesen, weiss nun aber nicht, wie gut diese Komponenten sind und ob sie überhaupt zueinander kompatibel sind. Bis jetzt siehts in der Kaufplanung folgendermassen aus:

Mainboard: Asus P5WDG2-WS, Intel 975X, Crossfire-Ready, mit PCI-X

CPU: Intel Pentium D 930, Dual Core, 3.0 GHz, 2x 2MB

RAM: Crucial Ballistix 2x1GB Kit, DDR2-667, CL3

Grafikkarte: ?

NT: Thermaltake Toughpower 700Watt

Meine Fragen:

Das System brauche ich für Video/Photobearteitung (Cinema 4D, Photoshop,...). Spielen ist eher zweitranging. Ich hab keine Ahnung was für eine Graka ich kaufen soll, eine mit grossem Speicher? Nvidia oder Ati?

Was mich auch ein bisschen verwirrt: was heiss Native DDR2? Bei der Boardbeschriebung steht es unterstützt Native DDR2 800, ist das spezieller RAM? Soll ich lieber DDR2 800 oder 667er kaufen, gleicht ein höherer Takt die etwas hohen Latenzen wieder aus? 

Zum Netzteil: ich schwanke noch zwischen einem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro und dem Thermaltake Toughpower 700Watt. Kabelmanagement ist ein muss, jedoch bin ich nicht sicher wieviel Watt ich überhaupt brauche. Später kommt mit Sicherheit eine 2. Graka Dazu und evtl. ein RAID mit 4 Platten. Reichen da die 530 Watt vom Be Quiet? Zudem habe ich gelesen, dass das Be Quiet nich soo quiet ist wie angepriesen, deswegen tendiere ich eher zum Thermaltake, das ja einen 14cm Lüfter haben soll.

So, ich hoffe ich habe mit klar ausgedrückt und hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig aufklären bei den Fragen.

Gruss rusher


----------



## michaelwengert (30. Mai 2006)

Ich denk das Netzteil mit 700 Watt is ein bissi oversized...
so 530-600 Watt sollten auch reichen.

Pcwelt hatte mal einen Rechner gebaut....
da ist auch nur ein 660Watt Netzteil drin...
und die Ausstattung war schon recht heftig (6 Festplatten, 2 Proz, 2 GraKas)
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/hardware/130758/index.html

Ich hab daheim ein beQuiet...ist eigentlich schon recht leise..


----------



## KyriosTheristis (30. Mai 2006)

Habe auch ein BeQuiet. Ist bei mir auch sehr leise. Das gute ist auch, dass der Lüfter des Netzteils noch 3 minuten weiterläuft, nachdem der PC heruntergefahren wurde --> Netzteil kackt nicht so schnell ab. Keine Ahnung, ob das Thermaltake auch so ne Function hat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ThermalTake noch weiterlaeuft, aber ich kann nachher wenn ich den Rechner schlafen schicke mal nachsehen und dann morgen mal Bescheid geben.
Dafuer kann das ThermalTake lustig bunt leuchten.


----------



## the rusher (30. Mai 2006)

Nein, meines Wissens hat das Thermaltake keine Nachlaufsteuerung. Für mich ist fraglich, ob die überhaupt etwas bringen würde, denn die Komponenten werden schon jetzt sehr gut gekühlt, da beim Tai-Chi die beiden Radis direkt die heisse Luft von der Graka und Board aus der Seite rauspusten. Ich krieg sogar kalte Füsse, kein Witz.

Zum Speicher: Würde es Sinn machen, anstelle der normalen Crucial Ballistix, die Ballistix Tracer zu nehmen? Ich habe gehört, der 975X soll die irgendwie speziell ausreizen.


----------

